# 1967 gto YS engine stamp real or restamp??



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

hey guys 

back once again for your help. I'm looking to buy this gto 1967 but wanna confirm this engine has not been re stamped I don't wanna know why or how to give it away or anything but I'm suspicious because I'm always used to seeing engine stamps crooked or top heavy etc with my other cars any help would be great attached is a picture also


thanks in advance


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The letter code looks normal to me, starting in early 67 the engine unit number 488727 should also match the engine unit number listed on the PHS billing history.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

thx randy yes phs doc matches


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks just like the YS stamped on my '67 block...and the block surface looks un-messed with. I'd call it good.


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

Where is this usually stamped? Back by the distributor?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

VA67GTO said:


> Where is this usually stamped? Back by the distributor?


On the front of the block just below the head on the pass side. (I think).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

VA67GTO said:


> Where is this usually stamped? Back by the distributor?


That would be the casting number for early 67 and in mid year 67 they moved the casting number just below the head on the back of the block behind the #8 cylinder on a small ledge. Some early 67s listed 6133 in place of the full casting number (9786133). The date code stayed next to the distributor.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

thank you everyone for your help


----------

